# Case 580 K backhoe loader



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

So I've been looking at machines for a couple few years now. Not necessarily for the job as much as around the homestead. Ive got about 1/2 acre of compost piles that should get constant turning. Since there's a charge for dumping yard & lawn debris, most lanscape companies have been dumping in my yard for no charge. I get free compost and they get free dumping. It's been going on for 10 years now and I've occasionally borrowed skid steers from friends to clean up the piles. 

I also have some land clearing/stump removal on other parts of the property and light excavation on other parts.

I found this machine on Craigslist and haven't contacted him yet. I'd like to ask him what year it is but is there anything else I should be looking to ask? Does this price seem reasonable? I'm thinking I'll offer $12k in cash.

https://capecod.craigslist.org/hvo/5419770414.html


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with Case but I would want to know how many hours and why they're selling it.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes that's the other question I meant to add. From what I've been reading the Case machines are a force to be reckoned with, some saying a fair amount better than CAT.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are solid machines, but it all comes down to hours. 10k is about where backhoes quit losing value.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

If it's under 4k hours it's worth every bit of the 14 he's asking.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input. It's really tough to tell by what's listed online. Some are listed for $10k some are listed for $28k.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Case backhoes and skid steers are as solid as they come.... I don't know anything about their other machines... 

Pros of that machine - lots of parts, 4x4, lots of mechanics, looks to be in good shape from picture

Cons- old, no extend a hoe


From what I've seen anything mid 90's or newer starts at 20k 

That looks like a late 80's machine if I had to guess


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We owned a couple when I was a kid. Solid machines. Before my father bought his first excavator he dug foundations with it. Just remember it taking forever. 

As others have said hours and how it been treated is the key. Seems like people don't value backhoes as much but for what you want it is the perfect machine.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

A bare back 480 case loader would cheaper, and more maneuverable, you could add a scraper drag box for yard grading.....

But sounds like a good buy.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I spoke to him today and apparently he sold it right away. He said it was a one owner and the previous owner had it sandblasted and repainted every 5 yrs or so. He said he's got another one that's newer (early 90's and it's a super k) with 3,700 hours. He's replaced a bunch of crap on the front end (bearings, seals, gaskets, etc..), changed all the fluids, etc. he's getting it in 100% working condition & is going to list it between $15k and $18k depending upon how he ends up when he's done. Just might have to take the boat off and have a look see when he's finished.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Those older case backhoes are solid machines. Its rare that one will let you down. As far as backhoes go you're hard pressed to find one better than an older case. That said I would in no way say case is a force to be reckoned with though. There are several manufacturers out there that builder nicer machines with reliability being as good or better. While case builds a solid backhoe the rest of their equipment leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, there are a ton of backhoes on Craigslist in your price range. The trick is going to be finding the diamond in the rough and getting to it before the other guy.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

peteo said:


> Those older case backhoes are solid machines. Its rare that one will let you down. As far as backhoes go you're hard pressed to find one better than an older case. That said I would in no way say case is a force to be reckoned with though. There are several manufacturers out there that builder nicer machines with reliability being as good or better. While case builds a solid backhoe the rest of their equipment leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion



Their skid steers (wheeled) are bulletproof.


----------



## hammer-time (Jun 6, 2016)

Case builds a solid machine. here is a little bit of my handywork


----------

